# Installation Reseau : Possible ?



## Tonuz (25 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir si c'est possible de créer un réseau configuré comme cela : 

AirPort Extreme connecté par Wifi a ma freebox
2 NAS WESTERN DIGITAL connecté par ETHERNET sur AirPort Extreme
Apple TV 2 jailbreak XMBC connecté par ETHERNET sur Aiport Extreme
Apple TV 2 connecté par OPTIQUE sur home cinema
Apple TV 2 connecté par HDMI sur TV
Macbook connecté par WIFI sur le réseau AirPort Extreme pour accès a Internet et au reseau pour film / Musique

Avez vous des solutions plus simple pour avoir accès aux films musiques stocké sur des NAS ma TV / Home cinema ?

Ma solution est elle viable ? pas de LAG de l'apple tv qui va chercher les films sur le NAS en passant par l'airport Extreme ? 

Quel est votre configuration actuelle ?

Merci pour vos réponses.

Cordialement,
Tonuz


----------



## Shurikn (25 Mars 2011)

On va reprendre...

Pour visualiser/écouter les vidéos/musiques tu as plusieurs solutions qui dépendent de la config de tes divers éléments. 
Pour résumé: 
- DLNA si ta TV le supporte mais il faut savoir que c'est du broadcast, donc tout appareil connecté au réseau (par wifi ou ethernet) a accès aux fichiers multimédia. Ensuite en fonction des TV, elles n'ont pas toutes les mêmes codecs et lecteur vidéo intégré... donc te dire si toutes tes vidéos seront bien supportées ce serait te mentir.
- Apple TV avec XBMC. Tu utilises des partages SMB pour accéder à ton NAS. Le seul problème rencontré sont les vidéos en 1080p qui toutes les 10-15min se stop (buffering) pendant env. 10sec. Ceci est du au faite quîl doit downscaler l'image en 720p et le PROC de l'Apple TV n'est pas assez puissant apparemment pour le gérer d'une manière constante et fluide. Sinon pour tout le reste je n'ai constaté aucun problème, bien au contraire c'est très réactif et super fluide!

En ce qui concerne le son, tu peux soit branché ton ampli sur l'appleTV ou sur la TV (les TV récentes le permettent). Tout dépend de ton choix plus haut.

Je n'ai pas de NAS Buffalo mais un Synology, sur ce dernier tu peux même branché une carte son USB et sortir en direct sur des enceintes ou ampli. De cette façon tu commandes ta musique depuis n'importe quel terminal (Iphone, Android, Mac, PC) et elle est transmise directement depuis le NAS donc pas besoin d'avoir un poste allumé.

J'espère avoir répondu à une partie de tes questions.

++ §hu


----------

